# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Only For ANAVAR users (my before & after photos)

## MFM

*Why I added this thread :

I have been reading a lot here and I have noticed so many opinions about ANAVAR only cycles. So, I want to hear from anavar users about their results to help me start my 1st cycle which is gonna be ANAVAR only.

I would really appreciate it if you keep your mouth shut if you have never used ANAVAR or you have no idea what I'm talking about.

NOTE :
I have never used any steroids and I want to start using ANAVAR. The pictures I added show my latest natural results, and I wish to know what you think about them.

MY PLANS :
1) 6 - 8 weeks ANAVAR only cycle (50 - 60 mgs per day).
2) 4 - 5 days per week to workout. (I'll be using* *ANAVAR* *even in my off days)
3) Around 225 g protein my daily intake.
4) Hit the muscle only once a week although I'm thinking of hitting it twice a week.
5) 10 - 12 sets for big muscles group (8 - 10 rep).
6) 6 - 9 sets for small muscles group (8 - 10 rep).

So, what do you think guys? tell me about your results from* *ANAVAR only cycles and how was your cardio, diet, workout and any advice you have.

** Please consider that I'm :
26 years old
75 kgs (165 lbs)
5'10"
10 % body fat 
and I want to lose some fat besides gaining some lean muscle mass.

Thanks in advance.
*

----------


## cyounger100

first off your are not goin 2 gain much muscle using just var ur 165 lbs u need too add some test too your 1st cycle too put on some weight var alone is not goin too do no offense but 165 is really small test would be the way too go var will not do it alone

----------


## hit me

anavar alone can yeiled some good lean results ,its all down to diet ,eat alot of small meals every day and dont over train and imo you will have good results ,anavar is a nice oral only cycle and its mild on your hpta.

good luck.

----------


## MFM

> first off your are not goin 2 gain much muscle using just var ur 165 lbs u need too add some test too your 1st cycle too put on some weight var alone is not goin too do no offense but 165 is really small test would be the way too go var will not do it alone


Thanks my friend, I just don't wanna get massive gains, I need a little hardness and thickness in my muscles I also don't wanna use any injectable steroids .

----------


## MFM

> anavar alone can yeiled some good lean results ,its all down to diet ,eat alot of small meals every day and dont over train and imo you will have good results ,anavar is a nice oral only cycle and its mild on your hpta.
> 
> good luck.



Thank you my friend, I'll take care of my diet and it will include around 225 g of protein. Thanks  :Smilie: .

----------


## Bossman

> Thanks my friend, I just don't wanna get massive gains, *I need a little hardness and thickness in my muscles* I also don't wanna use any injectable steroids.


How long have you been training?

Your goals are modest and you have plenty of room to grow naturally. Why use anavar ?

----------


## thenextcutler

> Thanks my friend, I just don't wanna get massive gains...


your tune might change once you hit gain a few lbs

----------


## MFM

I have been training for about 9 years, on and off
but recently I have been training continuously for 3 years, I took 2 weeks off then I started a new program + supplements (protein, creatine and t bomb) + good diet
Recently I never noticed any more muscle gains
the size has stopped so I had to find another way to gain more little size
the only thing changes with my workout is my bf percentage but never in the gain of the muscle size.

I want anavar because of the researches I made about almost all the steroids ,

my conclusion is :
1. Anavar gives permanent results in muscles size and fat loss (or at least 80 % of it).
2. Safe to be used and almost the safest oral steroid .
3. Less side effects.
4. No water retention.
5. Most of other steroids needs more hard work to keep their results.
6. Affective on fat loss.
7. Gives more hardness and thickness to the muscles.
Then I might run it for more than only one cycle separated with months.

----------


## MFM

> your tune might change once you hit gain a few lbs


Maybe, but let's hope not.

----------


## hit me

anavar wil suit your needs ,make sure you get a good solid brand ( hman grade if you can) i have know ugl,s to pass of tbol/winny as var ,becarefull as var is very expencive for some people .

----------


## MFM

> anavar wil suit your needs ,make sure you get a good solid brand ( hman grade if you can) i have know ugl,s to pass of tbol/winny as var ,becarefull as var is very expencive for some people .


Thanks for reminding me about the price, I heard a lot here about the prices,
I live in Jordan and I found it here for ?? US dollar. 100 tablets X 10 mgs
is that the market price or is it cheap, because I remember that someone mention that it costs 1 us dollar for each 10 mgs

Anyway, I just want a little gains in muscles size can be noticed. That's it.

Thanks my friend.

----------


## cyounger100

if u do decide too go the var route make sure u have ur PCT in line for when the 8 week cycle is up clomid/nova will work for a good pct

----------


## hit me

> Thanks for reminding me about the price, I heard a lot here about the prices,
> I live in Jordan and I found it here for 80 US dollar. 100 tablets X 10 mgs
> is that the market price or is it cheap, because I remember that someone mention that it costs 1 us dollar for each 10 mgs
> 
> Anyway, I just want a little gains in muscles size can be noticed. That's it.
> 
> Thanks my friend.


i am in the uk and its legal to use/buy steorids here and 80 usd (around 45 uk pounds) is less than what i pay ,i would be very very carefull at that price it seems to good to be true.

----------


## MFM

> if u do decide too go the var route make sure u have ur PCT in line for when the 8 week cycle is up clomid/nova will work for a good pct


Although I didn't consider the PCT because some says that no need for it with anavar unlike what other people say. Anyway, may I ask you to tell me more about the PCT, I mean period and dosage.

Thanks mate.

----------


## MFM

> i am in the uk and its legal to use/buy steorids here and 80 usd (around 45 uk pounds) is less than what i pay ,i would be very very carefull at that price it seems to good to be true.


The one who wants to bring me  anavar gave me choices too, he said that he has  anavar from China, Thailand and from some other countries and it's up to me to see and choose what I like. To be honest with you I have no idea how to know the good from the bad one although they all come sealed in boxes, any advice so I won't be scammed?
btw, how much is it in uk?

----------


## MFM

> i am in the uk and its legal to use/buy steorids here and 80 usd (around 45 uk pounds) is less than what i pay ,i would be very very carefull at that price it seems to good to be true.


The one who wants to bring me anavar gave me choices too, he said that he has anavar from China, Thailand and from some other countries and it's up to me to see and choose what I like. To be honest with you I have no idea how to know the good from the bad one although they all come sealed in boxes, any advice so I won't be scammed?
btw, how much is it in uk?

----------


## cyounger100

var will shut u down so u will need a PCT so i would do clomid 100/50/50/50 for PCT

----------


## MFM

> var will shut u down so u will need a PCT so i would do clomid 100/50/50/50 for PCT


Thank you my friend. I will do a PCT, but may I ask what does 100/50/50/50 mean?how to use it? and about anavar should start and end the cycle with the same dose os it should goes as a pyramid?

----------


## cyounger100

100 mg ed 1st week then 50 mg ed 2nd week etc for 4 weeks same dose the whole 8 weeks with the var 60 too 80 mg ed should be good split up threw out the day 30 in morning 30 at nite something like that and PCT will start the next day after the last var dose

----------


## breakbones

> Thanks for reminding me about the price, I heard a lot here about the prices,
> I live in Jordan and I found it here for 80 US dollar. 100 tablets X 10 mgs
> is that the market price or is it cheap, because I remember that someone mention that it costs 1 us dollar for each 10 mgs
> 
> Anyway, I just want a little gains in muscles size can be noticed. That's it.
> 
> Thanks my friend.


 
Their is NO price talking on this forum. Please edit your post.

----------


## MFM

> 100 mg ed 1st week then 50 mg ed 2nd week etc for 4 weeks same dose the whole 8 weeks with the var 60 too 80 mg ed should be good split up threw out the day 30 in morning 30 at nite something like that and PCT will start the next day after the last var dose


Thank you very much  :Smilie:

----------


## MFM

> Their is NO price talking on this forum. Please edit your post.


I ddnt know that.
It's done.

----------


## cyounger100

gl with ur cycle and keep us updated on how the var cycle works for you

----------


## IMunchRoidz

in, would be sweet to see some progress photos

are you trying to gain weight?

----------


## violator1989

hi guys im looking to use a oral steroid set for putting solid muscle mass on im new to this so I was wondering if you could give me some suggestions?
im 5 10 217lbs and use gym regular but have no steroid experience

----------


## charger69

> hi guys im looking to use a oral steroid set for putting solid muscle mass on im new to this so I was wondering if you could give me some suggestions? im 5 10 217lbs and use gym regular but have no steroid experience


I could see this coming. IMHO i do not recommend oral only cycles and i always try to limit the orals. They are pretty hard on your liver. I would make sure that you take NAC especially with orals. 
Without more info, i would say 5'10" and 217 is probalbly too high bodyfat to cycle on anything . I do not recommend cycling above 15% bf. Your blood pressure will most likely increase along with your cholesteral on AAS.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Please start your own thread, this one is 6 years old

Also, read this thread
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...rst-cycle.html

Do not take orals without testosterone , and do not take 2 compounds if this is your first cycle.

----------

